# stock suspension troubleshoot



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello all, I've got a '94 altima with 188k miles on it. Lots of front end squeaks and knocks. After some searching and reading I know I need new sway bar links. But I've got a couple questions.

1) can I just replace the link bushings? (that's all i see listed at like autozone.com)

2) I've read I need to check control arm bushings (how to check?)

3) I've read to check rear motor mount (how to check?)

4) what else should I check whilst i'm under there????

That's it for now...thanx for any help


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

SC_tbfd said:


> Hello all, I've got a '94 altima with 188k miles on it. Lots of front end squeaks and knocks. After some searching and reading I know I need new sway bar links. But I've got a couple questions.
> 
> 1) can I just replace the link bushings? (that's all i see listed at like autozone.com)


Yes for the front you can.



> 2) I've read I need to check control arm bushings (how to check?)


The lower control arm bushings can be checked by looking underneath or by jacking up the front of the car and then trying to move the tire in a horizontal motion.



> 3) I've read to check rear motor mount (how to check?)


It is usually felt when shifting or you can look underneath at the rear mount of the engine to just visually check the rubber's condition.



> 4) what else should I check whilst i'm under there????


Just look for any leaks, any signs of cracking on your drive belts or any cracks on the axle boots.

Troy



> That's it for now...thanx for any help


----------



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

Bringing back a really old thread because I'm really slow I guess.

The above alti now has 193k on it and I still haven't done the suspension work. I've got front and rear stabilizer links on order, they were too reamed out for the bushing kit to do any good I'm sure. (one of the rears pulled apart at the socket by hand)

the rear struts look like they are leaking but I'm not really concerned about those at the moment. Everything else in the front looks ok but I'm getting uneven tire wear in the front. the tires are not choppy but there is significant *inside* edge wear on left and right side. since there is no camber adjustment and I don't think the tire wear indicates a toe problem...

am I looking at sagging springs? or could weak struts cause that kind of wear?

again I couldn't find any obvious problems in the control arm bushings or strut mounts with my trusty pry bar.


----------

